# Schaltschrankkühlung in der Lebensmittelindustrie



## Immerwieder anderst (13 September 2010)

Hallo ich grüße.

Ich muss einen kleineren Schaltschrank kühlen der in der  Lebensmittelindustrie eingesetzt werden soll, finde aber keine Kühlgeräte  die dafür zugelassen sind. Ich kenne als Lösung nur die Variante einen  Wasser/Luft Kühler mit in den Schrank oder einen extra Schrank  einzubauen. Das ist aber zu aufwändig.
Hat einer einen guten Tipp?


                      gute Zeit

              Kai


----------



## Proxy (13 September 2010)

Definiere klein?
1x0,8m oder 20x20cm oder .....
Was hast du für einen Wärmequelle? Umrichter, Bremswiderstand, ect.?
Was darf es kosten?


----------



## Immerwieder anderst (13 September 2010)

Es geht um eine 400Watt LED Beleuchtung die wir über den Schrank mit versorgen. Die eigentliche Kühlung muss auf zwei LED Gehäuse von ca. 830x160x55, die etwa 2 Meter von dem Schrank entfernt stehen und die gekühlt werden müssen.
Meine erste Idee war ein Schaltschrank-Dachkühlgerät das einfach über Schläuche mit den LED Gehäusen verbunden wird. Sind aber nicht zugelassen.
Mit einem Luft/Wasser-kühler in einem eigenen Gehäuse würde das gehen ist aber großer Aufwand und vor allem ein Platzproblem.
Peltier Elemente haben Kühlrippen und Lüfter (Schmutzkanten). Auch schlecht.


Kai


----------



## tnt369 (13 September 2010)

evtl. die kühlluft über rohre/schläuche zuführen und das kühlaggregat ausserhalb der "sensiblen" zone anbringen bzw. die luft von vorhanden (gekühlten) schränken "abzapfen".


----------



## Immerwieder anderst (14 September 2010)

@tnt369

So ist auch mein Ansatz. Die andere Lösung könnte Druckluft zur Kühlung sein. Da bin ich zurzeit dran. Ist halt auch nicht ganz billig.
Ich habe mich aber zu noch keiner Lösung durchringen können.
Irgendjemand hat doch aber sicher schon mal einen Schrank in der "Lebensmittel Industrie" gekühlt. Wie haben das denn andere gemacht?

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Perfektionist (14 September 2010)

Lebensmittelindustrie ist halt ein weit gefächerter Bereich. Da haben wir vom stinkgewöhnlichen Filterlüfter bis Fremdluft schon fast alles gehabt - nur noch nicht den Kühlwasserwärmetauscher im Schrank. Bist Du Lieferant oder Betreiber? Warum willst Du an der Kühlerei  sparen? Weil es Dich als Betreiber oder als Lieferant kostet? Welche Vorschriften verhindern den Einsatz bestimmter Technologien? Wie ist das Raumklima allgemein (bei Lebensmittel ja oftmals eher kühl??? oder ists eine Bäckerei?)?


----------



## Immerwieder anderst (14 September 2010)

Wir Liefern eine Anlage die Trockenlebensmittel sortiert und müssen eben unsere LED Beleuchtung kühlen. Die Kühlgeräte die ich bis jetzt entdeckt habe (außer Luft) sind nicht für den Lebensmittelbereich zugelassen. 
Als Umgebungstemperatur gehen wir von bis zu ca. 30 Grad aus.


  @ Perfektionist
  So wie sich das bei dir anhört ist das ja alles mit den Kühlgeräten im Lebensmittelbereich kein Problem.
  Habt ihr noch nie Probleme mit "Schmutzkanten", "Filter verkeimung", o ä Probleme gehabt?
  Das Ganze muss ja auch noch anständig zu reinigen sein.
  Was meinst du mit:  „Warum willst Du an der Kühlerei sparen?“

  Gruß
                  Kai


----------



## Perfektionist (14 September 2010)

Immerwieder anderst schrieb:


> So wie sich das bei dir anhört ist das ja alles mit den Kühlgeräten im Lebensmittelbereich kein Problem.
> Habt ihr noch nie Probleme mit "Schmutzkanten", "Filter verkeimung", o ä Probleme gehabt?
> Das Ganze muss ja auch noch anständig zu reinigen sein.
> Was meinst du mit: „Warum willst Du an der Kühlerei sparen?“


Wir hatten seither weder Platzprobleme, noch hatten wir Vorschriften, die sich gegen nicht zugelassene Geräte wandten (welche Zulassung eigentlich? FDA?) noch hatten wir Betriebsmittel, die über Produkt plaziert der Kühlung bedurften. Wenn Du fragst:





> Wie haben das denn andere gemacht?


dann frage auch: hatten andere schonmal ein so spezielles Problem?

Wegen des Sparens: wenn Du Betreiber bist, dann hast Du sicherlich gute Gründe, an der Kühlung zu sparen. Wenn Du Lieferant bist, dann knöpfe dem Betreiber das ab, was das Kühlen kostet. Es sei denn, der hat bessere Vorschläge.


----------



## Immerwieder anderst (15 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn Du fragst:dann frage auch: hatten andere schonmal ein so spezielles Problem?



 Da hast du sicher recht, doch ich wollte gar nicht so ins Detail gehen.
Wir mussten unser System bis dato nicht kühlen. Das Problem ist, für uns, das erste Mal aufgetreten und ich wollte einfach ein paar Tipps von Menschen "einfangen" die in der Lebensmittel Industrie schon Anlagen oder Anlagenteile gekühlt haben.


----------

